# Rescuing A Stinky Barbour Jacket



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

In case this is helpful for anyone, I thought I'd share an experience.

I found a great deal on a Barbour Beaufort jacket on eBay. Upon arrival, I was thrilled to discover it was in phenomenal, like-new condition, with one exception: it stank to high heaven.

It had a bad, musty, locker room smell, strong enough that there was no chance it could be worn at all.

So, I set about to rescue it.

I found many threads discussing stinky Barbour jackets, offering a range of complicated solutions or pessimism (lots of people just gave up, it seems).

*Here's how I cleaned this stinky Barbour Jacket*

I diluted 1/2 cup of vinegar in a few cups of water and put it in a spray bottle
I sprayed the outside of the jacket thoroughly and wiped it down with a sponge
Then, I let it dry completely
Next, I turned the jacket inside out and totally soaked the liner with the vinegar solution
I let it dry completely, on a hanger next to a fan
I repeated twice more
Then I did the same thing on the liner with Febreze, twice.

The jacket now smells fine, and looks great.

I hope that's helpful to somebody!

*Barbour Jacket Example*


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Forgot one thing: i got a substantial rebate from the seller for my troubles, so now it's an even better deal.


----------



## Public Savant (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done. I hope the smell stays away. 

Mold and mildew once they get into something are almost impossible to get out. Instructions I recall for keeping mold out of rare books and manuscripts really isn't very practical when it comes to a Barbour (stay dry and cool) so hopefully the spray is doing more than masking the smell and has killed the spores. 

If all it has done is mask the smell or make the spores inactive then there is potential that under certain conditions it returns. I think one of the normal instructions for Barbours is never to hang them in warm rooms to dry, that would be ideal conditions for mold to grow. 

The other bad thing about mold and mildew is that they are living organisms and need to feed, they enjoy anything made of cellulose, in particular cotton. 

This will make the item deteriorate in places. The vinegar ought to do it though.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I doubt this would work for a Barbour, given the metal bits, but a good friend regularly microwaves his running attire. He claims it works like a charm.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Public Savant said:


> Well done. I hope the smell stays away. Mold and mildew once they get into something are almost impossible to get out. ... The vinegar ought to do it though.


Thanks; my theory is that vinegar is my best bet to rein in the mildew without ruining the jacket. The Febreze does a little more than just mask the scent, but certainly it's not addressing the root problem.

Two weeks after treatment, it still smells fine, but I'll definitely hit it with another round of vinegar solution if I catch any whiffs of mildew.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Athletes foot spray may be an alternative if all else fails


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Humphries said:


> Athletes foot spray may be an alternative if all else fails


???

I'll assume that's a joke.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

SG_67 said:


> ???
> 
> I'll assume that's a joke.


It actually makes sense, as mildew is a fungus and athlete's foot spray is a fungicide. The concern would be damaging the jacket, of course which is probably why Mr. Humphries said "if all else fails".

I'll stick to vinegar, in any case, which seems to have done the trick.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

The wax is organic. If the coat is old and stored in a warm environment, can the wax become rancid in the same way that occurs with oiled leather?

If that is indeed the cause of the smell ( and I don't know how you would go about ascertaining that), thenI would think stripping the wax and relaxing it would be needed to solve the problem. From what I read in the recent post about DIY rewaxing, that sounds like a job for Barbour. You might want to give them a call to see what they think.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's a specific fungicide. 

I mean, if all else fails, throw it away and buy a new one.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I doubt this would work for a Barbour, given the metal bits, but a good friend regularly microwaves his running attire. He claims it works like a charm.


Doesn't your friend have access to a washing machine? Or a sink and laundry detergent?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> Doesn't your friend have access to a washing machine? Or a sink and laundry detergent?


Once the odor from the bacteria are embedded in the fabric, it's tough to get out.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> I doubt this would work for a Barbour, given the metal bits, but a good friend regularly microwaves his running attire. He claims it works like a charm.


Yuk!! Does your friend use that microwave for heating any consumables? If so, I sure wouldn't want to eat anything at your friend's house..LOL. A friend of mine has a pet snake eek and they use their microwave to thaw and heat frozen mice that it feeds on. I certainly can't imagine ever eating anything, that may have shared space in that microwave oven! :crazy:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ The same microwave! I don't understand it but he claims it works.

I just throw my stuff out and get new gear. That's the luxury of buying from Target vs. Lululemon.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I had luck deodorizing a jacket by putting it in a plastic bag and tossing it in the freezer for a couple weeks.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ What was the long term outcome? Did the smell stay away for good or was it temporary.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> ^ What was the long term outcome? Did the smell stay away for good or was it temporary.


Wasn't really much of a scientific experiment. I noticed it as being much more odorous then my other suit jackets prior to freezing and now, after continued use, it is certainly no worse than them.

This was purely for underarm odor. I do not know if freezing would have any effect on other biological causes of odor.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

For a cloth jacket (as opposed to leather), tumble drying on delicate with a couple dryer sheets is quite effective. It's just like airing it out, but faster.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2020)

What type of vinegar please?


----------



## Petunia (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks to everyone here for the posts and helpful info. I, too, bought a Barbour jacket on EBay that stunk to high heaven. It was my DIY/cheap option to replace my favorite jacket that I left on an airplane and never showed up in lost and found. After reading this string, I did a bit more research and ended up doing the following alternative to the vinegar cleanse. So far seems to be doing the trick:

1. Soaked jacket and belt in sink with warm water and the appropriate amount of nikwax for water repellent items. I got mine at REI: https://www.rei.com/product/724687/nikwax-tech-wash-10-fl-oz. 30 min soak followed by 3 rinses in clean water per bottle instructions.

2. Dried it out in the sun and our warm garage. Let it stay in the garage a week or so and smelled it periodically. Mostly smelled fine but was concerned enough that I repeated step 1 again yesterday.

3. Jacket smells good, so I rewaxed it and the accompanying belt completely with Barbour Thornproof dressing, per the instructions on the can. My daughter helped out with the blow drying. I got my dressing on Amazon but it seems cheaper other places.

4. Non-smelly and great looking jacket is now drying overnight in the garage, seems just like the almost new one that I lost. I will post again here if the jacket doesn't weather the rain.

thanks again, and enjoy your Barbours!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
May you long wear and enjoy your new/used Barbour jacket and may you do so only in good health! Also, welcome to AAAC. I am looking forward to your future postings. 

PS: Here in central Florida, I've been able to wear my Barbour just two times in the past year. Good luck in Miami!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2020)

jd202 said:


> In case this is helpful for anyone, I thought I'd share an experience.
> 
> I found a great deal on a Barbour Beaufort jacket on eBay. Upon arrival, I was thrilled to discover it was in phenomenal, like-new condition, with one exception: it stank to high heaven.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Glad that your method worked

May you enjoy your jacket, and wear It in good health.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Barbour jackets can handle more abusive cleaning that many people think. I have washed a couple by hanging them up outside and scrubbing them inside and out with regular laundry detergent in cold water using a soft brush and then thoroughly rinsing them with the garden hose. I also thrifted one once that had obviously been run through a washing machine. After a careful re-waxing it looked as good as new.

Kindest Regards,
Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2021)

I have the exact same Barbour jacket with the exact same smell. Giving your recommendation a go!


----------

